# Rough garage layout



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Had 2 tables sitting in garage for a while so i decided to use them as a rough layout for my hawthorne village coca cola express.I have a bridge tressel set and more track coming.I also decided to put a quick shot of the lionel train cars which i got from my grandmother in 1993.
















I will be picking up a 4x8 board for the train but am having a hard time using the anyrail program to see what kind of layout i wanna do.I have the 18piece truseel bridge set coming tomorrow and soon more track also.


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Got my 4x8 plywood board this morning and my 18 piece ez-track graduated pier set.I wanna do a simple setup and will have a track cleaning car parked away on it's own short track with left hand switch track.This will be my first attempt at making a layout.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Ttiuwop !!!


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Took 2 shots of how i have layed the track i have out for now till i get more track.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

there, i'm going to help you out


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dicey support on that second (smaller) table, huh? Are you planning on building a proper frame to support the plywood ... 2x4's, etc.? Legs? Hate to see you go too far with your layout, only to have gravity take over on that floating table.

Good luck ... ask questions as you proceed!

TJ


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Going to have a point to point layout, I see.


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Since i am a definite beginner with this,i will add more support to the board but for now it will do fine as is.I am just gonna layout the track .I am gonna go for winter/christmas theme.I have found some places that have the scenery trees covered with snow,and i am buying some stuff that fits perfectly with this kind of theme.What would i need to be put down besides the train tracks and scenery stuff?


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Got my bachmann's ez extender set of track today.Unfortunately the accessory port on my lionel power supply is shot so i can';t remotely control the switches,have to do it manually.


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Changed my track layout to use the 18 set pier bridge from bachmanns.Love the way the layout looks but train has problem going up,not sure how to try and solve that problem.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

dukenukem said:


> Changed my track layout to use the 18 set pier bridge from bachmanns.Love the way the layout looks but train has problem going up,not sure how to try and solve that problem.


very easy - make it flat. but if you absolutely have to have elevation (i do as well ) don't climb as high and prepare for headaches. grades are not easy business


----------



## mkschram (Feb 8, 2010)

What exactly is the problem with the train going up? Does the engine stall? Derailment problems? Make sure all your track connections are tight and even.


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Engine would stall but i decided to just take the trestle set out.I also have some cardboard and am thinking of making a tunnel,not sure exactly though.


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

Took 2 of those foam boxes and made a see through tunnel.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That looks like it should give a fine base for a mountain!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Duke,

Looks like you're having fun with the white packing styrofoam. Go to it. Quick, easy, cheap tunnels.

Down the road, you might consider spending just a few dollars to buy some pink (or blue) insulation foam at Home Depot or Loews. It carves much more smoothly than the white stuff, without yielding all of the crumbling little white "beads" that packing foam is made from.

Nothin' wrong with a little creative recycling at this point, though!

TJ


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

looking very good! I like the "see through mntn" keep us posted. I used the white foam as well with great desert results. I will use the pink stuff for my third upper track. ( see link )

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3392


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

got the rest of track today to finish the dog bone layout.Gonna try using cardboard to bluild up the track on the outsida to go up and over the end curve sectin nearest the garage door.Planning on having that connect to another smaller layout.


----------



## dukenukem (Mar 29, 2010)

shortened my track so it won't be so close to the edge.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Ohh, exhalted King Gravitus ... I beseech thee to please be kind to Dukenukem. He dare doth venture ever so close to the Dreaded Edge. Nay ... sayeth not what you must think. For his intentions are most noble and pure. I implore you ... please grant him safe passage through The Land of Gravity so that he may live freely to see another glorius day in your kingdom."

Your most humbled subject,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

dukenukem said:


> ... unfortunately power supply took a fall and died


Dohhh!

Don't despaireth, good lad. For if we all pay due heed and homage to King Gravitus, and from this point hence do solemnly vow to move thy goods and wares away from the Dreaded Edge, we may soon find peace and harmony in our beloved land. But, alas! ... Ye who persist to be tempted by the siren wails of The Edge shall pay a dear price and move thusforth forward into the future in squalor amidst broken piles of rubble and forlorn dreams.

Pay good heed to these words of wisdom, lad ... pay good heed ...

TJ


----------

